# Convenient Sarcophagi



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

Vast trove of sarcophagi found ‘as the ancient Egyptians left them’ in Luxor

The first line of this article is:
"Archaeologists in Egypt have discovered a “huge cache” of some 20 perfectly preserved sarcophagi in the city of Luxor in a major discovery which will be used to boost the region’s ailing tourism industry."

Does this not say it all?

An archeological find comes at just the right time for an ailing industry....  Hurrah!

It raises the possibility that artifacts are created to meet a requirement.  If so, how long has this been going on?  Do these sorts of timely finds discredit existing artifacts too?  Or am I being a cynic?





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-10-16 21:50:12Reaction Score: 1


Probably since long before they faked King Tut’s tomb.

_How a Forged Sculpture Boosted Michelangelo’s Early Career _


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: zxcv0Date: 2019-10-16 23:29:25Reaction Score: 0




Feralimal said:


> It raises the possibility that artifacts are created to meet a requirement.  If so, how long has this been going on?  Do these sorts of timely finds discredit existing artifacts too?  *Or am I being a cynic?*


Nothing cynical about it. Best of all, no one gets hurt. If anything, they're helping the local economy.

This type of fraud has existed for as long as man has been around. It wouldn't surprise in the slightest if this was another case, even if we can't verify it conclusively.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: studytruthDate: 2019-10-17 08:26:22Reaction Score: 2


I am an expert in this area, so feral I can answer a few of your questions. 
Yes things like these finds are very odd when they come. either they have been found long ago and then are rolled out when they need some good tourism pr, they might be forged but its not that key either way.
What is important is that these are the rather standard poor quality pieces, simple coffers, rather poor painting designs and artwork. Its egyptian ish, but hard to tell exactly what period these would have been made. There are a sort of, ok sort of interesting, but move on.

Its nothing like the "great stuff" boxes of solid granite cut with laser percision, or giant tube drill holes in alabastar or diorite or perfectly symetrical granite sculptures where each sides of the face are perfect copies of each other...almost impossible to do in marble never mind granite.
So these "new finds" I just shrug my head, ya ya another news story to excite the uniformed masses, but never stories coming out of another impossible cut block of stone revealed with no explanation of how it could be built.

So take this stuff with a grain of salt and go looking for the real stuff from the ancient world, those with no logical explanation for how they were made or who made them...that is where the wisdom of the past can be found- not the "tourist" junk making the news every few months


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2019-10-17 08:43:07Reaction Score: 0


Absolutely.

This seems like a clear case of junk for the tourists.  The deeper question for me, is where do you draw the line?

If you see what _@KorbenDallas_ posted about Michelangelo, you will see that he got his break by being able to create excellent copies.  Perhaps they were even better than the originals!  No doubt they would still have the limbs, noses etc.  So, the common narrative admits that there are fakes.  As an aside, I'm not even sure that Michelangelo was a real person - I suspect the fakery could be that deep.

If some of the "great stuff" is an admitted fake, which of it is not?  Can one tell?  If there's not that much greatness, is it possible its all faked?  That might sound outlandish, but it seems to me that lots of ancient sculptures in the British museum are admitted to be re-productions.

So, is it possible that we have a museum manufacturing element that services the tourist industry and caters for all sorts?  It seems plausible to me!  It will provide "great stuff" or churn out 20 sarcophagi on demand.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-10-17 08:45:03Reaction Score: 1




studytruth said:


> Its nothing like the "great stuff" boxes of solid granite cut with laser percision, or giant tube drill holes in alabastar or diorite or perfectly symetrical granite sculptures where each sides of the face are perfect copies of each other...almost impossible to do in marble never mind granite.


And all of those are easy to make using artificial granite, marble or whatever else. In the case of those sarcophagi, which they do not know how they carried them inside, this is an easy and most reasonable explanation, imho.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-10-17 08:49:36Reaction Score: 1




Feralimal said:


> It raises the possibility that artifacts are created to meet a requirement. If so, how long has this been going on? Do these sorts of timely finds discredit existing artifacts too? Or am I being a cynic?


It is a matter of fact that all "Terracotta warriors" outside of China are very recent reproductions.
Now, we do believe that the Chinese originalss are many centuries old, even if Chinese authorities do not allow independant examinations. Don't we ?


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-10-17 08:53:10Reaction Score: 1


May be this is why they find them when they do.

_Questionable antiquity of the "ancient" statues_
_Fake Antiquity: this is Julius Caesar. Really?_
_Or may be there was no need to look for some of them due to them being displayed above all the dirt they were buried in.

A good chunk was falsified for profit though, but not all, imho._


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: zxcv0Date: 2019-10-17 09:02:05Reaction Score: 0




studytruth said:


> I *am an expert in this area*, so feral I can answer a few of your questions.
> Yes things like these finds are very odd when they come. either they have been found long ago and then are rolled out when they need some good tourism pr, they might be forged but its not that key either way.
> 
> Its nothing like the "great stuff" boxes o*f solid granite cut with laser percision, or giant tube drill holes in alabastar or diorite or perfectly symetrical granite sculptures where each sides of the face are perfect copies of each other*...almost impossible to do in marble never mind granite.
> ...


What if there is a logical explanation, and it has nothing to do with cutting solid granite?

The answer is looking at us right in the face. The ancient world is full of wisdom, you're right. But no wiser than we are today. Those same secrets were passed down to us.


----------



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HuaqeroDate: 2019-10-17 09:08:00Reaction Score: 2


I know it sounds like anyones' hear-say but, a few months ago, in still unsuspected times, I heard about a greek low-rank freemason who was on a mission to Egypt from the greek & british lodges to enter and do some kind of 'job' in an egyptian archaeological during one night. He is person known to a friend of mine.
Anyway, that was one of my first mind-shifters, and now, my #1 filter of info when searching for inconsistencies of such kind: Being suspicious about how some artifacts could have been planted. And I guess that planting, even more than looting, is a major secret society activity; it helps feed the controlers' fake narrative and adds value to the faux 'artifacts' for later sales...


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-10-17 09:21:26Reaction Score: 5




Huaqero said:


> I know it sounds like anyones' hear-say but, a few months ago, in still unsuspected times, I heard about a greek low-rank freemason who was on a mission to Egypt from the greek & british lodges to enter and do some kind of 'job' in an egyptian archaeological during one night. He is person known to a friend of mine. Anyway, that was one of my first mind-shifters, and now, my #1 filter of info when searching for inconsistencies of such kind: Being suspicious about how some artifacts could have been planted. And I guess that planting, even more than looting, is a major secret society activity, it helps feed the narrative and adds value to the fake 'artifacts' for later sales...


The correspondence of Schliemann with a french friend to find a goldsmith willing to do work without the obligatory label is preserved.  And shortly after his visit in France, he found the "Mask of Agamemnon" in "Troy". Current archeology tells us to think nothing about it.


----------



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HuaqeroDate: 2019-10-17 10:03:46Reaction Score: 2




codis said:


> The correspondence of Schliemann with a french friend to find a goldsmith willing to do work without the obligatory label is preserved.  And shortly after his visit in France, he found the "Mask of Agamemnon" in "Troy". Current archeology tells us to think nothing about it.


Haha, Schliemann was everywhere in documentaries on greek tv when I was kid... I also remember a biographic mini series. Now, I rarely see his name on archaeo-articles and discussions.
Ok, now I have to review Schliemmann, too, why did you do this to me? LOL

	Post automatically merged: 10/17/19



codis said:


> And shortly after his visit in France, he found the "Mask of Agamemnon" in "Troy"


That also reminded me the story of the Tut' tomb. I remember watching the BBC documentary and all that back and forth from England to Egypt, from Egypt to England, etc for, ahem, 'financing' and that made you want to scream "Open that f...g tomb, will you ever?"


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-10-17 11:31:06Reaction Score: 1




Huaqero said:


> Haha, Schliemann was everywhere in documentaries on greek tv when I was kid... I also remember a biographic mini series. Now, I rarely see his name on archaeo-articles and discussions.
> Ok, now I have to review Schliemmann, too, why did you do this to me? LOL


Just for reference, with "current archeology" I meant this renowned American university.
1320: Section 4: Schliemann and Troy
Pay close attention (or not ...) on how they downplay the obvious fake artifact ("believe us anyway"), and the obvious business/profit/fame orientation of Schliemann. If he was a model scientist/archeologist, then I finally begin to grasp the meaning of "science" ...


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2019-10-17 19:30:24Reaction Score: 1


I haven't even read or looked at the news articles about this because the first thing I thought was Oh Rilly??  We'll see what happens with the mummies> horrible thought( real people used to fake mummies? gahh!!) good way to get rid of whats leftover after organ harvesting ..maybe Im to cynical..  Antiquities  fakes  is a huge industry in Central and South America and Egypt and the Middle East,Fake Stonehenge etc  also in the renaissance paintings and sculpture and on and on it goes.  But people like us aren't allowed to investigate or verify any of these type things  we have to  trust the experts..only I don't

	Post automatically merged: 10/26/19

Oh Boy its getting even stupider!!  is it just me or are  these exact copies of each other?? like a mass manufacture exact! same wood, same age no random breakage here and there same exact paint job. Oh and they 'unsealed one and what do  you know , no  sealing gum type product just pristine wood to wood.  They noticed they were all the same so it seems they were all made at the same 'workshop' < noooo ,do you think?? Anyway we all need a good laugh sometimes!!


----------

